# Whiteville, NC PUPPY...time up Friday!



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

German Shephard mix puppy needs a home by friday, july 24. Very Urgent, please help! 
#35 Urgent GSD Gir
German Shepherd Dog [Mix]
Medium Baby Female Dog

Kennel # 35 German Shepherd Girl. Available NOW. Very cute puppy who knows how to offer her paw to shake, and sits. Please come get this sweet little girl. Don't let her die here. Candidate for euthanasia Friday, July 24, 2009.
Policy on strays: First come, first serve. The shelter can not hold dogs for people, you have to physically be there when the dog's time is up. Please register with animal control when you arrive and let them know who you are interested in. If they don't know, they can't help you!
· Columbus County Animal Shelter
· Whiteville, NC
·910-641-3945


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Good Lord look at this sweet baby I hate to see this one pts, I can help with$$ if a rescue can take her.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump this baby dies on fri


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

reminds me of my boxer mix as a baby


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

ADOPTED!!!!!! Just called the shelter!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

OH Thank-You! I just felt sick about this


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

WOO HOO!


----------

